

Ask HN: Need your feedback before I pitch it to the world - Oldmonkk

Rime (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rime.co) as a platform helps you to connect multiple social media platforms, and brings contents (NOT feeds) of all platforms to one unified timeline. Rime collects your publicly shared photos, videos, blogs, almost everything and puts in to one place that describes you completely. Whilst there are similar apps out there (e.g. HootSuite, Buffer), this is the first time a platform has been created, to bring all contents of users to one platform. Down the line we are looking ourself as Google for social search(content and people). Currently we support only single keyword search and constantly developing search through scrapping, RSS feed and APIs.
======
sonofwisconsin
Not without potential, but not something I would use. Admittedly, I'm not your
target audience as I am not an avid user of social media. If this were somehow
able to validate accounts were of specific people, I might find utility there.
i.e., if it could reduce ambiguity in accounts for people with the same name.
I'm not sure how that could be done.

As an aggregator, I would never use it.

~~~
Oldmonkk
Ok.. so in current form you can say it's kind of aggregating the content from
multiple platform. We are constantly improving it to make feed in rime better
than any existing platform. User will have better control over the feed. They
will be able to follow the particular #tags, RSS feed and more.

